# Milvus zf.2 to EOS-R via adapter



## anthony_s (Apr 22, 2019)

Any of you all attempted that combination via Novoflex or Fotodiox? I know I'd likely lose electronic functionality between body and lens. I'd appreciate any thoughts or info you might share.

anthony


----------

